# General > Upcoming Events >  Manawatu Branch NZDA Gong Shoot 30th October

## Shootm

As the title says.

Gongs from 180-1000 yds all shot from the same mound.
We have run this for the last couple of years, just a chance to get some practice for spring hunting.
9am briefing 9 30 start.
BBQ lunch.
$10 for the day.
Same place as last year 10 mins from Palmerston North, if you want directions Pm me.

----------


## Shootm

Anyone wanting more info read last years.
Page 1 & Page 5 for directions.

----------


## ebf

fcukity fcuk fcuk, i'm in Dunedin that weekend.

mint venue and really good event last year...

----------


## GWH

I'd love to attend, but unfortunately my wife's getting payback for all my trips away and she's having a girls trip to Melbourne that weekend, so I'll be flying solo with the kids. 

Being 5 and 3 they're probably a bit small to bring along for the day  :Wink:

----------


## Shootm

> I'd love to attend, but unfortunately my wife's getting payback for all my trips away and she's having a girls trip to Melbourne that weekend, so I'll be flying solo with the kids. 
> 
> Being 5 and 3 they're probably a bit small to bring along for the day


Always next year.

----------


## P38

> I'd love to attend, but unfortunately my wife's getting payback for all my trips away and she's having a girls trip to Melbourne that weekend, so I'll be flying solo with the kids. 
> 
> Being 5 and 3 they're probably a bit small to bring along for the day


 @GWH

I have two words for you to remedy this situation.

Baby Sitter!   :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## GWH

> @GWH
> 
> I have two words for you to remedy this situation.
> 
> Baby Sitter!  
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Well I could drop the kids to grandparents in Palmy first.....hmmm

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> @GWH
> 
> I have two words for you to remedy this situation.
> 
> Baby Sitter!  
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Baby Sitter = Uncle Pete :Wink:

----------


## P38

> Well I could drop the kids to grandparents in Palmy first.....hmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Now your thinking

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 199p

ill b there. 

If someone has an xtra spotting shot for me to use that would be great  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Baby Sitter = Uncle Pete


Not a good idea!

They'll both learn three new swear words and several rude gestures before @GWH Backs out of the drive way.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## WallyR

Be in Perth with the grandies  :Oh Noes: 
Mmmmmm...... Better not let the wife read this  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Yuush:

----------


## Shootm

Just in case you fellas haven't seen this @VTR @andyanimal31 @HNTMAD @lost @Gerbs @buzzman @phil243 @scoped

----------


## HNTMAD

> Just in case you fellas haven't seen this @VTR @andyanimal31 @HNTMAD @lost @Gerbs @buzzman @phil243 @scoped


Cheers, will have a chat to @craigc and see if we can sort the weather gods this year!!!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## scoped

unlikely to attend @Shootm, already have 3 other things to fit in that weekend, and selling my LR gear

those that are thinking of going, definetly worth it, well run by the guys at manawatu NZDA. Hope the weather plays ball for you.

----------


## HNTMAD

> unlikely to attend @Shootm, already have 3 other things to fit in that weekend, and selling my LR gear
> 
> those that are thinking of going, definetly worth it, well run by the guys at manawatu NZDA. Hope the weather plays ball for you.


Are you selling to take up bow hunting.....or giving up hunting in general

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300wsmPete

Yep am in again last year was a blast hope this time the wind is not so bad see you all there

----------


## Shootm

> Yep am in again last year was a blast hope this time the wind is not so bad see you all there


Were you at Toby's shoot? 
Rifle looks familiar.

----------


## 300wsmPete

Yep i was there i had carbon wrap barrel on 300wsm

----------


## Shootm

Pete.
Once everyone has had enough we can move along the trees a bit and should be able to get to about 1300-1400.

----------


## 300wsmPete

Sounds good to me, just see how the day goes and how many turn up

----------


## Shootm

> Sounds good to me, just see how the day goes and how many turn up


Yep.

----------


## 300wsmPete

Catch up soon Shootm again with lead flying again, i think me and the boys shoot about 200 rounds last year good fun

----------


## Philipo

Will there be a few different sized 200-400 gongs for people wanting to do some varmint sharp shooting ?  :Grin:

----------


## Pop Shot

> Will there be a few different sized 200-400 gongs for people wanting to do some varmint sharp shooting ?


What you really mean is ... will someone have a tool kit to tighten loose mounts and will there be a place to sight in rifles?  @Philipo  :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

> What you really mean is ... will someone have a tool kit to tighten loose mounts and will there be a place to sight in rifles?  @Philipo


Chur

----------


## Shootm

> Will there be a few different sized 200-400 gongs for people wanting to do some varmint sharp shooting ?


What size do you want?
6" is the smallest gong I got.
What distance you want them at?

----------


## BRADS

> What size do you want?
> 6" is the smallest gong I got.
> What distance you want them at?


Sing out if you need more than just your 4 back i have plenty.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Sing out if you need more than just your 4 back i have plenty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Cheers.
Got heaps but most are 12" or bigger. 
You got any 4"?

Might have to line up some 50 cent pieces for flipflop at 300yds.

----------


## BRADS

@199p when you doing the gong run?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> @199p when you doing the gong run?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


hopefully Sunday if i can find a driver

----------


## Pop Shot

@Shootm

I have 4/5 or maybe 6 ish, 8, 10 and 12" plates here if needed. Got them off @Blaser.

----------


## 300wsmPete

I can cut some 2inch plates up at work good for 400 yards or 600  or smaller if you wish

----------


## Philipo

> What size do you want?
> 6" is the smallest gong I got.
> What distance you want them at?


2" @ 4hundy will be OK, I'm getting bored with 3" gongs.

----------


## Shootm

> I can cut some 2inch plates up at work good for 400 yards or 600  or smaller if you wish


 @300wsmPete if you could cut a few 2" plates that would be awesome. I don't mind paying for them.

----------


## MikeB

How many people usually come along to this shoot? Is it a lot of sitting round waiting to have a shot? I'm struggling to find enough space to shoot out that far. Sounds like a good event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VTR

BUMMER! I would be fully into this, unfortunately the MRS is getting me back as I was occupied last weekend, and hunting this weekend. Would be a great event I am sure. Have fun all attending and have a beer for me

----------


## Pop Shot

> How many people usually come along to this shoot? Is it a lot of sitting round waiting to have a shot? I'm struggling to find enough space to shoot out that far. Sounds like a good event


 @MikeB - I think there would have been about 20-25 guys there last year, maybe a few more? You'd be lucky to have to wait 15-20 minutes between spots opening up for a chance to shoot. Probably less than that actually. Everyone usually tends to shoot a few rounds and then the barrel cool down as opposed to blast em all off at once. 

Bloody good day - I'll be there again for sure. I have to make sure there will be at least one Tikka T3 7/08 there  :Wink:

----------


## Gerbs

Unfortunately I now live in Auckland - but all me guns are in Palmy!

----------


## Sako85

Yep Im in, enjoyed the shoot last year  was great, despite the weather.

----------


## Shootm

> Unfortunately I now live in Auckland - but all me guns are in Palmy!


Why on earth would you shift there :Sad: 
Sweet as just going on the names keen last year.

----------


## 300wsmPete

> @300wsmPete if you could cut a few 2" plates that would be awesome. I don't mind paying for them.


Yep sweet as will do them next week i will make up 4 so maybe 300 ,350  400 and 600 yds  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

Craig is away and I'm not sure on my plans yet.....anyone want to go for a hunt afterwards?? 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

> Just in case you fellas haven't seen this @VTR @andyanimal31 @HNTMAD @lost @Gerbs @buzzman @phil243 @scoped


Cheers @Shootm, wont be able to make it this year  :Sad:  Just shifted to Welly's and still in the limbo with rifles, etc.  Bloody awesome day though for those interested/on the fence!  :Grin:

----------


## Shootm

> Craig is away and I'm not sure on my plans yet.....anyone want to go for a hunt afterwards?? 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Yep where we going?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Yep where we going?


Make it up as we go,  maybe @Dorkus could be keen in shoot and walk?? Assuming he has gun zeroed 😁 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

He will still be on the boat I think

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> He will still be on the boat I think


Yep he told me can't make it.

----------


## HNTMAD

> He will still be on the boat I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thought he was land based now 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Thought he was land based now 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


few weeks in the barrel

----------


## HNTMAD

> few weeks in the barrel


Trees are safe then

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

I'm only in the barrel on Tuesdays

----------


## 300wsmPete

Just about done the 2inch gongs for next week heres some photos half done got to paint them next week

----------


## Shootm

Awesome

----------


## Philipo

Far out Pete those gongs are awesome alright, very  :Cool: 


Are they guna ring a ding with small bullet hits?

----------


## 300wsmPete

> Far out Pete those gongs are awesome alright, very 
> 
> 
> Are they guna ring a ding with small bullet hits?


Yes i hope so its only light steel frame so hope it sends out a good gong sound with little bullets

----------


## Philipo

:Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

> Yep where we going?


Don't you go showing him one of your fav spots ;-)

----------


## Wildman

Can I get put down as a maybe please

----------


## Shootm

> Can I get put down as a maybe please


Yep

----------


## Feral

Being local I would love to attend.  Unfortunately the green machine has other plans for my next two weekends. Enjoy the shoot!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pop Shot

Long range forecast is looking pretty good at this stage.

Few showers with light winds but Monday/Tuesday looks immaculate so let's hope it blows forward a day  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

It won't be canceled so rain hail or shine.
It's called character building  :Wink:

----------


## Kooza

Good to see a NZDA branch being active and promoting themselves and the nzda association, hard to get new members and retain them  with busy schedules and other distractions these days, I might put the feelers out for a Napier v Hastings branch gong shoot at the meeting tonight.

Out of interest how's  the attendance etc

----------


## Philipo

> Good to see a NZDA branch being active and promoting themselves and the nzda association, hard to get new members and retain them  with busy schedules and other distractions these days, I might put the feelers out for a Napier v Hastings branch gong shoot at the meeting tonight.
> 
> Out of interest how's  the attendance etc


To be honest the Manawatu Branch is like many through out the country "seen as an old boys club" I know plenty of guys that have come to a meeting & aren't in a hurry to return, but Shootm, Blaser & a few others are trying hard to get the club more proactive with good speakers, organising shoots, hunting trips & get together's. 


Very hard to compete with web forums, especially when you see how many came to the Toby shoot for example, we aren't in the 1960's anymore.



PS- Apologies for my absence at the Man meeting tonight, I'm busy reloading for Sunday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kooza

> To be honest the Manawatu Branch is like many through out the country "seen as an old boys club" I know plenty of guys that have come to a meeting & aren't in a hurry to return, but Shootm, Blaser & a few others are trying hard to get the club more proactive with good speakers, organising shoots, hunting trips & get together's. 
> 
> 
> Very hard to compete with web forums, especially when you see how many came to the Toby shoot for example, we aren't in the 1960's anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Apologies for my absence at the Man meeting tonight, I'm busy reloading for Sunday


Totally agree, seems alot of other clubs are suffering with the modern world distractions.
A lot of history and pioneer hunting in those clubs,

----------


## Shootm

> Good to see a NZDA branch being active and promoting themselves and the nzda association, hard to get new members and retain them  with busy schedules and other distractions these days, I might put the feelers out for a Napier v Hastings branch gong shoot at the meeting tonight.
> 
> Out of interest how's  the attendance etc


Last year we had about 20 from memory. Weather was a bit average and kept a few away.

----------


## Shootm

Final call this is tomorrow 9am. @Blaser and I have set up all the gongs. 22 gongs at 11 distances but will set up @300wsmPete gongs tomorrow looking good weather wise too.

----------


## Shootm

Final call this is tomorrow 9am. @Blaser and I have set up all the gongs. 22 gongs at 11 distances but will set up @300wsmPete gongs tomorrow looking good weather wise too.

Had a bit of a look and can get to 1350yds max :Wink:

----------


## HNTMAD

Whoops is that tomorrow,  bugga have a gd day guys,  can't make it😣

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pop Shot

@Philipo - ready for another ass whooping? 

 :Wink:  xx

----------


## hillclima

> Final call this is tomorrow 9am. @Blaser and I have set up all the gongs. 22 gongs at 11 distances but will set up @300wsmPete gongs tomorrow looking good weather wise too.
> 
> Had a bit of a look and can get to 1350yds max


Sounds good, I better start loading some ammo

----------


## Wildman

> Sounds good, I better start loading some ammo


I'm in too with this fella

----------


## Philipo

> @Philipo - ready for another ass whooping? 
> 
>  xx


Blahahaha you talk the talk my little one gun friend, but when ya guna walk the multi gun walk fulla  :Fighting:   xxoo

----------


## Pop Shot

Bloody good day out and as expected...our favourite little person didn't disappoint. I think one outer his five or six shooters was sighted in our didn't have a problem, that's pretty good going for him to be honest. No need to drop any names. Huge thanks to @Shootm and @Blaser and whoever else helped put it all together. 

Managed to take a few snaps.















Off to look for a few deerzies now - pretty sure the rifle's shooting straight enough  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

Looks like a gd day had by all

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300wsmPete

Yep it was a great day again  and thanks for a great run event looking forward to the next one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

Just got home from clearing away gongs. Good day had by all I think, lots of holes in the ground around the gongs so yes a little challenging with the little breeze there. Had a count of 27 at one stage I think there were a few late comers so close to 30. Cheers @Pop Shot for the photos as usual I only took a couple.

----------


## Shootm

Forgot to say thanks to  @300wsmPete for your 2" gongs. Hit the 300yd ones a couple of times.
Thanks also to @Blaser it takes a bit of time setting up.

----------


## Shootm

Some good shots like this at 410yds





And some not so good at 230yds

----------


## HNTMAD

I assume you cut the gong down to measure it ah!!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

> Looks like a gd day had by all
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Yeah was abit of fun  :Cool: 




> Yep it was a great day again  and thanks for a great run event looking forward to the next one





> Forgot to say thanks to  @300wsmPete for your 2" gongs. Hit the 300yd ones a couple of times.
> Thanks also to @Blaser it takes a bit of time setting up.


Yes cheers boys for all ya work, excellent set up & a very well run shoot with lunch & a drink to boot  :Cool:

----------


## Sako85

Great day again, thanks to all the guys who organised and ran the event Cheers.

----------


## Philipo

@Pop Shot, Yes this morning kinda sums up my life for the past few years, bad timing & just a farken shambles lol, Brought 4 rifles that I have either had to reset  mounts ( Maral ) & the others included one in a new stock & two with new scopes lol, good old TIM was the only one that loved me  :ORLY:   :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

Awesome to see another good steel shooting event.

 @Philipo I assume you are ready for the GAS Challenge then!?!

----------


## Philipo

@Gillie, What do you think lol

Giving the Edge a clean is on the "to do" list along with checking it's zero, I haven't giving it a wipe out since before the Woodstock last year, fired well over 100 rounds hahaha

I had a look in the safe, I've got four rifles with new scopes on that need a sight in. Fuk I'm useless  :XD:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Hah! another one of those super well prepared people then... It shot alright at Taihape didn't it? 
Sounds like we will have a line of people waiting their turn to use the sight in range at the GAS

----------


## Pop Shot

> @Gillie, What do you think lol
> 
> Giving the Edge a clean is on the "to do" list along with checking it's zero, I haven't giving it a wipe out since before the Woodstock last year, fired well over 100 rounds hahaha
> 
> I had a look in the safe, I've got four rifles with new scopes on that need a sight in. Fuk I'm useless


Flick me a text @ Philipo if you want to head out mid week etc.

----------

